# Tiffany solitare engagement ring



## alice

On average, how much does a 1 ct Tiffany solitare engagement ring go for?  

TIA!


----------



## Prada Psycho

alice said:
			
		

> On average, how much does a 1 ct Tiffany solitare engagement ring go for?
> 
> TIA!


 
Entirely too much. You're paying for the name and that little blue box. Go around the corner to "Joe Schmo's Jewelry" and price out the same cut/clarity/carat/color weight diamond ring in the same mounting. You'll be stunned at the price difference. Once it's on your finger, no one knows where you got it anyway, so why pay out the nose for bragging rights.


----------



## DlkinVegas

Too much. Like the pp said you are paying for the name. There is nothing wrong with that.  If thats what you want you can get a nice diamond from them, but you can get more bang for your buck elsewhere. You should check out these websites Whiteflash & goodoldgold.  Both sell excellent diamonds/settings. We bought my diamond from Whiteflash and it is beautiful.


----------



## ETenebris

I was at the "new" Tiffany in Kansas City earlier this month, and my sister and I looked at a 1 carat and a 2.08 carat solitaire.  I believe the 1 carat was somewhere between $18-20K, and the 2.08 was around $60K.  You are paying for the name, but they also have a pretty rigid stone quality, so you will always get a stunning diamond from Tiffany.  And their 6-prong setting is NOT the same as the "Tiffany style" 6-prong that other places offer.  If you look at it from the side, the shaping is quite distinctive (see pic).  However, you could probably have a similar setting custom made.  

We have a fabulous diamond retailer in Tulsa...Israel Diamond Supply.  I got my diamond from them, and my sister's engagement ring came from them, and they are fabulous to deal with and the prices are oustanding...especially if you know exactly what you want in a stone.  The sales lady at Tiffany (who was VERY nice, I might add...not at all snobby) was gushing over my e-ring and wedding band, and asking where they were made.  So I think I did alright, even though it's not a "Tiffany."  (That said, the Tiffany solitaire is THE timeless classic of rings.  But a plain solitaire did not look as good on me as it does on some, and hubby wanted something wider with more stones.  Still a very classic look.)


----------



## ayla

Overpriced yes.. but it's definitely what I want on my finger ! 

I'd settle for a Joe Schmoe 6 prong setting though.


----------



## tweetie

A lot of it depends on the diamond specs - my e-ring and band it from Tiffany's and I realize we paid a HUGE markup on the ring, but it was the whole experience - DH proposed after a shopping trip to T&Co on Fifth Ave in NYC.  Honestly, my ring is amazing and it was probably one of my favorite things we spent money on for the wedding.   It's a 1.4 ct, VVS2 G color and it sparkles like there's no tomorrow - even after 2 years of wearing it, I still get stopped in elevators and at checkout counters.

The color grades sold at Tiffany's are D to I.  A D will be crazy expensive - it was sooo out of our price range.  A 1 ct will probably start at around 10K, and go to over $20K for a D.

Also, the Tiffany setting is superior - I have yet to see a "Tiffany style setting" be able to replicate the nice side profile of the real thing.


----------



## Buttery

The actual Tiffany setting is _so _beautiful...I never realized how beautiful it was from the side until I saw it in the engagement ring thread. I can see why people would want the actual Tiffany ring, but you can get a lot more for a lot less elsewhere. Still, I love that setting. 

My experience in the actual store was so great. I expected them to be snobby and smug, but they were far from it! They were practically begging be to look at things and try things on! And one lady actually complimented my engagment ring. The ladies in there that day just seemed to loved showing the pieces. I'd love to go back _soon_...


----------



## christie

tweetie said:
			
		

> A lot of it depends on the diamond specs - my e-ring and band it from Tiffany's and I realize we paid a HUGE markup on the ring, but it was the whole experience - DH proposed after a shopping trip to T&Co on Fifth Ave in NYC. Honestly, my ring is amazing and it was probably one of my favorite things we spent money on for the wedding. It's a 1.4 ct, VVS2 G color and it sparkles like there's no tomorrow - even after 2 years of wearing it, I still get stopped in elevators and at checkout counters.
> 
> The color grades sold at Tiffany's are D to I. A D will be crazy expensive - it was sooo out of our price range. A 1 ct will probably start at around 10K, and go to over $20K for a D.
> 
> Also, the Tiffany setting is superior - I have yet to see a "Tiffany style setting" be able to replicate the nice side profile of the real thing.


 
That is so beautiful! I'm off to the engagement ring thread to see the side view you are talking about.


----------



## USCgerl

I have one that's a lil over a carat and it was around $16-17,000.  He won't tell me exactly but that was ballpark.  I got the round solitaire in plat. setting.  Hope that helps!


----------



## Coldplaylover

Cheers to the Tiffany classic engagement solitaire!!!!!!  And more cheers to the stunning Legacy collection.


----------



## Bee...Bee

Since no one has given the exact price yet, I'll chip in 

Exact price: 1 Carat, Colour D, Clarity IF = £20,400 ($38,031 or 43,025 CAD)

Also may I ask why are you enquiring? Or will there be good news pertaining your engagement (and matrimony) in the near future?


----------



## Serenity Now

Bee...Bee said:
			
		

> Also may I ask why are you enquiring? Or will there be good news pertaining your engagement (and matrimony) in the near future?



Yes, enquiring minds wish to know. Lol! Just tell me to MYOB.


----------



## Perja

I have to say that despite the massive markup, a Tiffany's engagement ring is by far superior to anything else you can get. If you can afford it, go for it!

When my ex-fiance proposed, I got a 1ct Tiffany-like ring with a 6 prong setting and to be honest, it looks like a piece of crap compared to the real thing.


----------



## pursemember

Perja said:
			
		

> I have to say that despite the massive markup, a Tiffany's engagement ring is by far superior to anything else you can get. If you can afford it, go for it!


nah vancleef or cartier are pretty nice too


----------



## Kellybag

I don't like when people knock Tiffanys.  IF YOU HAVE THE MONEY and spending it won't hurt you...their diamonds are gorgeous.  BUT, if youhave to sell things, put it on credit, and make your life miserable it is not worth it.

I have a Tiffanys 2 carat platinum cross and let me tell you...it can sparkle like mad even if it hasn't been cleaned in ages.  YOu are paying for the diamond quality.


----------



## winternight

Lots of people seem to have the idea that Tiffany's diamonds are very overpriced - but I did see a television special or article somewhere that compared Tiffany and Costco and said that both were priced according the the quality of what you get.  Its not just clarity and color after all its cut and Tiffany does excell in cut.  Haha, Van Clef & Cartier are nice too.


----------



## DlkinVegas

winternight said:
			
		

> Lots of people seem to have the idea that Tiffany's diamonds are very overpriced - but I did see a television special or article somewhere that compared Tiffany and Costco and said that both were priced according the the quality of what you get. Its not just clarity and color after all its cut and Tiffany does excell in cut. Haha, Van Clef & Cartier are nice too.


 
Anyone can get a beautiful diamond ANYWHERE if they are willing to put in the effort to learn about diamond cut, color, clarity, & carat.  Most people walk into a maul store and pick out whatever looks pretty they dont care about about the the 4 c's or looking at the grading report (GIA & AGS are the best).  For the money people pay for diamonds you would think they would want to make an educated/well informed decision.


----------



## Kellybag

winternight said:
			
		

> Lots of people seem to have the idea that Tiffany's diamonds are very overpriced - but I did see a television special or article somewhere that compared Tiffany and Costco and said that both were priced according the the quality of what you get. Its not just clarity and color after all its cut and Tiffany does excell in cut. Haha, Van Clef & Cartier are nice too.


 
Bingo!  It is the cut that makes the difference.  As much as you do your homework and think you can find this perfect diamond elsewhere it is tough to find that level of cut.  You can come close, but it is tough.  That is one reason Tiffanys is Tiffanys.  I am quite sure they are priced according...if not, they would be exposed for overcharging/gouging.


----------



## Japster

Prada Psycho said:
			
		

> Entirely too much. You're paying for the name and that little blue box. Go around the corner to "Joe Schmo's Jewelry" and price out the same cut/clarity/carat/color weight diamond ring in the same mounting. You'll be stunned at the price difference. Once it's on your finger, no one knows where you got it anyway, so why pay out the nose for bragging rights.


 
I will have to agree with Prada.  I've seen a bazillion engagement rings and probably get impressed the least. 

That said, I do get a TON of pawned Tiffany one-two carat engament rings.
For a pre-owned 1 carat VS1 H color in Platinum Tiffany mount, it would probably run around $6k (and that under rap)


----------



## Japster

Kellybag said:
			
		

> Bingo! It is the cut that makes the difference. As much as you do your homework and think you can find this perfect diamond elsewhere it is tough to find that level of cut. You can come close, but it is tough. That is one reason Tiffanys is Tiffanys. I am quite sure they are priced according...if not, they would be exposed for overcharging/gouging.


 
I think you can find perfectly wonderful and often times better cut stones for a lot less than Tiffanys.


----------



## toiletduck

i guess the thing with buying a ring from tiffany's is you are guaranteed the a certain quality.  that said, if you are familiar with diamonds or are well aquainted with a jeweler,you are probably better off purchasing a stone from a 'normal' store.

i should add that my aunt's friend owns a company that mines diamonds for tiffany's and she said that they also sell to other stores.


----------



## alice

Bee...Bee said:
			
		

> Since no one has given the exact price yet, I'll chip in
> 
> Exact price: 1 Carat, Colour D, Clarity IF = £20,400 ($38,031 or 43,025 CAD)
> 
> Also may I ask why are you enquiring? Or will there be good news pertaining your engagement (and matrimony) in the near future?


 
actually my bf already proposed but he found out that I liked the tiffany's soiltare and asked me if I wanted that


----------



## Lanbanan

alice said:
			
		

> actually my bf already proposed but he found out that I liked the tiffany's soiltare and asked me if I wanted that





Oh, many congratulations to both of you, im excited to see the ring you choose, do you think it could be a T&C diamond?   congratulations again!


----------



## jillybean307

Kellybag said:
			
		

> Bingo! It is the cut that makes the difference. As much as you do your homework and think you can find this perfect diamond elsewhere it is tough to find that level of cut. You can come close, but it is tough. That is one reason Tiffanys is Tiffanys. I am quite sure they are priced according...*if not, they would be exposed for overcharging/gouging.[*/quote]
> 
> LOL, it's the diamond industry. Look into de Beers and their violation of antitrust regulation. The whole industry is about price gouging. No one's going to call Tiffany's on it.


----------



## Swanky

toiletduck said:
			
		

> i guess the thing with buying a ring from tiffany's is you are guaranteed the a certain quality. that said, if you are familiar with diamonds or are well aquainted with a jeweler,you are probably better off purchasing a stone from a 'normal' store.
> 
> i should add that my aunt's friend owns a company that mines diamonds for tiffany's and she said that they also sell to other stores.


 
I agree. . .  we buy from a Broker, his family is overseas and is the mining business there.  He is the middle man between his family and the retail stores.
We buy straight from him.
I can tell you we paid close to $6k less than my ring appraised for.


----------



## clanalois

You know what's funny? I never see Tiffany solitaire owners dissing others who own chain store/wholesaler diamonds. Yet Tiffany fans are constantly ridiculed and berated for "wasting their money on a brand name."

I am a proud owner of a gorgeous Tiffany diamond, 1.26ct E near flawless round brilliant cut in the platinum setting. Regardless of the 4C's which Tiffany excels at, *they sell diamonds with what are considered the most mathematically perfect/ideal cuts in the industry*. My own GIA statistics on my certificate are far more ideal than the statistics offered on the "ideal" cuts on BlueNile.com, for example. 

These parameters include table, crown height, pavilion depth, girdle, culet, and depth, according to Tolkowsky's calculations for maximum brilliance and a recent change in table diameter to 59% (some complicated reading and further details). For my particular solitaire, it has nearly perfect proportions (within 0.10%) as Tolkowsky with the modified 59% table diameter. _It literally directs every beam of light exits the top of the stone and sparkles from every angle, even in the shade_. 

The most ideal diamonds from wholesalers will cost only a bit less than a Tiffany diamond because it is *that difficult* to create a diamond with these proportions. *It is true that you can buy a diamond with the same 4C's as a Tiffany for thousands less. *But mathematically and subjectively speaking,* it will not possess the fire and brilliance of a Tiffany/ideal diamond if it does not have the ideal proportions*, and you can easily see this when comparing. An ideal diamond is expensive no matter where you go, but diamond shoppers are often only concerned with the 4C's and not so much the cut proportions which makes all the difference in the world. Additionally, round brilliants offer the most brilliance and fire because of these proportions -- however, that isn't to say that non-RB cuts are not pretty, but they are, quite objectively, not as sparkly.

That being said, I must remind myself that those who insult Tiffany owners do not see the complete picture. Tiffany makes absolutely gorgeous diamonds and I don't need to defend myself or my fiance for choosing something of the highest quality and iconic history.

Objectivity aside, there is no denying that the jaw-drop responses I get when someone notices my Tiffany ring is worth every single little penny. As is the story of picking out my perfect diamond, unwrapping the iconic turquoise box, and slipping that gorgeous, blow-you-away ring on my finger. And there is always that perk of walking into a Tiffany store, dressed to the nines, and getting my huge ring custom cleaned in front of the jealous ladies who bring in their silver charm bracelets. Hey, I am superficial after all. I won't deny that. 

Pictures!


















This ring cost $18,100 not including tax.

_disclaimer_: there is no use arguing something that is objective. One may insult Tiffany all they want, but there is no denying that their quality is far superior to most.


----------



## tweetie

*Clanalois* - love your ring!  My Tiffany's is posted on the first page of the thread!

I couldn't agree with what you said more - even after having my ring over over 2.5 years, I still get compliments... just happened today again when I was rounding on another hospital floor, and a nurse asked to look at my hand.

Tiffany's diamonds excellent - all ideal cut.  BUT, they are not the "best" - I always wanted a Tiffany ring, adn that's what I got.  But in my research, there were the super-ideal Eightstar which techincally were better, but didn't have the Tiffany name I wanted.

At Tiffany's you are guaranteed a very good diamond, but if you have the time and are not bent on a designer name, you can get a comparable ideal cut for less money.  That being said, I still think my ring was one of the best wedding purchases!!


----------



## clanalois

Tweetie, your ring is gorgeous! Yay, we're Tiffany solitaire platinum twins.  Yours is bigger though.  My fiance almost went with a ring with the exact specs that yours has, how uncanny.

Funny how you say that the nurses notice your ring when you round -- I swear that is the first thing they always notice/ask about when I also round! (I'm a medical student though). :shame:


----------



## IntlSet

!#$%#%! I want a ring, too!


----------



## Bag*Snob

Beautiful rings!!


----------



## Bee...Bee

First of all, may I offer my congratulation to *alice* and complement you on your choice of the engagement ring and I have to say you have very good taste!  




			
				clanalois said:
			
		

> Regardless of the 4C's which Tiffany excels at, *they sell diamonds with what are considered the most mathematically perfect/ideal cuts in the industry*.
> 
> *It is true that you can buy a diamond with the same 4C's as a Tiffany for thousands less. *But mathematically and subjectively speaking,* it will not possess the fire and brilliance of a Tiffany/ideal diamond if it does not have the ideal proportions*, and you can easily see this when comparing. An ideal diamond is expensive no matter where you go.


 
Despite being a girl who wears a 1.3 carat Colour: D, Clarity: Internally Flawless Tiffany engagement ring, objectively I'm going to have to disagree because I can categorically tell you that an engagement ring with a 1 carat D/IF 'Hope Diamond' diamond is ~$25,000 equivalent. Hope Diamond is a brand for diamonds cut by De Beers and IDENTICAL to De Beers diamonds in De Beers boutique. The only difference is that it's marketed separately by each buying jewellers, not by De Beers themselves. 

Let's compare this price to my exact price on a 1 D/IF Tiffany's which is $38,000. So there is a $13,000 difference (I'm not going to say markup because Tiffany's diamonds come from their own semi-permafrost mine in Canada) enough to get another decent piece of Tiffany's jewellery. But surely everyone will agree with me that De Beers-cut diamonds are in no way inferior to Tiffany's and that it possesses just as much 'fire and brilliance.' The only difference superiority of Tiffany's I imagine is the setting which is often neglected but VERY important (even this is contentious from the objective sense). Actually I'm very surprised at the very little focus is on settings; what's the use of a diamond if there is no light - the most beautifully cut diamond will lose all its lustre in a poor setting!

So I'm going to say an ideal diamond is not expensive everywhere you go and Tiffany's DO rip you off! But there is good news; Tiffany's rip you off the least. A 1 D/IF De Beers is ~$45,000 (almost 100% markup on Hope Diamonds) and Cartier 4-prong Solitaire is even more expensive than that.

Having said all of this, do I regret having a 1.3 D/IF Tiffany's? The answer is no. If you read my first ever post on this forum, I hinted to my fiancé that I want this and that's because other makes are too opulent (esp. Cartier) and does not fit with my dress style. This is not down to the diamond itself but the setting!


----------



## clanalois

Bee...Bee said:
			
		

> Having said all of this, do I regret having a 1.3 D/IF Tiffany's? The answer is no. If you read my first ever post on this forum, I hinted to my fiancé that I want this and that's because other makes are too opulent (esp. Cartier) and does not fit with my dress style. This is not down to the diamond itself but the setting!



Interesting. So Tiffany rips you off the least out of all the most premium designers.  It is interesting what you say about the setting -- I suppose that in my relatively short lifetime I haven't seen anything more gorgeous than the six-prong knife edge...and apparently no one else has, either. 

Thanks~!


----------



## tokyogirl

I am owner of a Tiffany solitare engagement ring, as well as Tiffany diamond studs.  

Although I am sure that you can probably buy rings that are equivalent to Tiffany's, I certainly don't have enough knowledge to know which ones they are...


----------



## pursemember

tiffany uses the best stones in mass marked jewellery that is a fact but when it comes to haute joaillerie they are definately not the best. 
but they do have some fab styles and i love that they use platinum a lot. 

but tokyogirl is right when you do not have alot of knowledge you can´t go wrong with tiffany


----------



## Bee...Bee

clanalois said:
			
		

> Interesting. So Tiffany rips you off the least out of all the most premium designers.  It is interesting what you say about the setting -- I suppose that in my relatively short lifetime I haven't seen anything more gorgeous than the six-prong knife edge...and apparently no one else has, either.
> 
> Thanks~!


 
You are making me sound like a 60-year-old hag (I'm only 29!!!), LOL!

But seriously I agree it's very difficult to beat Tiffany's 6-prong in the 1.x carat range but if it's smaller you want 4-prong to see as much diamonds as possible and also if you go 2+ carat like the one photographed in Tiffany's booklet, you actually want to have 4-prong as well because a diamond that size you want it to 'float in the air and 6-prongs become a burden' (according to my Cartier guy anyway ). I've seen a 2.5 Cartier Solitaire 1895 and it beats everything because the style is very 'airy' but as I said that setting isn't my style.


----------



## christie

Does anyone know if the price can be negotiated on a Tiffany ring?


----------



## clanalois

christiegl said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if the price can be negotiated on a Tiffany ring?



Nope. ush: Strangely that's one of the things that draws me most to Tiffany&Co.


----------



## christie

Does anyone know where Tiffany jewelry is made?


----------



## flexicitus

Hi everybody, I am looking to get a Tiffany & Co solitare platinum engagement ring within a budget capped at around 5700 USD or 3000 GBP. With a F-G of a clarity of VVS2-VS2 how much of a carat do you think I would be able to get within that budget? Would I get a better offer in the US than in the UK from Tiffany? Or from my native country, Canada, for that matter? In the UK my purchase would be tax-free because I am not British. So that's some help, isn't it? Your advice will be much needed!!! If you have connection and can find me a great offer, please let me know by all means!! Please please please. 

Alfred


----------



## miss alice

*i have a 3.1 carat  (color F, cut : EX/Ex, ) tiffany solitare engagement ring. *i absolutely looove it, and it gets compliments everywhere i go. however, although i love my diamond VERY VERY MUCH, i have to say that i also know pp can get quality diamonds, really ANYWHERE. 

tiffany does not produce their diamonds...they only select them. whenever random strangers compliment me on my diamond, they say "oo..i love tiffany diamonds." and whenever i hear that, it always reminded me the common misconception pp have regarding tiffanys...  

a gf of mine bought a loose diamond on blue nile.com...its absolutely beautiful, and it has a GIA report.


----------



## aarti

GORGEOUS RINGS GIRLS! Makes me want to settle down just for the rock LOL.

I would love to get a Tiffany ring, but my only draw back will be that many other women would also be wearing the same kind, and I'd want mine to be unique. If Tiffany's made custom rings..


----------



## sekmeht

Kellybag said:


> I don't like when people knock Tiffanys.  IF YOU HAVE THE MONEY and spending it won't hurt you...their diamonds are gorgeous.  BUT, if youhave to sell things, put it on credit, and make your life miserable it is not worth it.
> 
> I have a Tiffanys 2 carat platinum cross and let me tell you...it can sparkle like mad even if it hasn't been cleaned in ages.  YOu are paying for the diamond quality.



Totally agree with Kellybag. I have a 2.5 ct engagement ring and I  it.


----------



## musikpal

I was looking for my cousin who works for Hope Diamond n found this, so I just stop to make some comments.
A diamond is made up of pure carbon atoms(just like graphite which is used as pencils). Each carbon atom is connected to other 4 carbons in a perfect symetric tetrahedral form.
Without light, the beuty of diamond is useless. When light enters diamond, it refracts and reflects. When light leaves the diamond, it disperses-just like when it interacts with a  prism- and then it enters our eyes. So the angles of a cut diamond stone really matters. It is very possible to cut a diamond so that the light waves that leave the diamond interfere with each other, thus may lessen its beauty.
So I think there are styles of cut that were mathematically designed to allow the refraction and reflection so that a dimond can display light at its best.
However, for a pure diamond, I don't think where diamond come from matters because diamond is diamond they just can't be different- if it loses the tetrahedron's 109 degree angle between carbon bonds, then it's no longer diamond. For an impure diamond, it's more complicate and I don't know.
(^_^)


----------



## missD

christiegl said:


> Does anyone know where Tiffany jewelry is made?


 

my dad's friends cuts the tiffany LUCIDA cut in Thailand. He has the rights to it and sends it to Tiffany (if i heard correctly, im pretty sure).
off topic, some of the tiffany silver jewelry is made in Thailand, my very close indian friend makes those return to tiffanys bracelets. he said tiffanys is VERY VERY STRICT and their contract is pages and pages thick.


----------



## Cowgirl

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I agree. . . we buy from a Broker, his family is overseas and is the mining business there. He is the middle man between his family and the retail stores.
> We buy straight from him.
> I can tell you we paid close to $6k less than my ring appraised for.


 

Same deal here.  We have a broker in the city and paid $1000s less than the appraisal.  Of course, I don't know how many $1000s b/c DH keeps the actual cost of my engagement ring a secret.  My wedding band is appraised at $5K and it cost us $500.  

Ask around if anyone knows a wholesaler if you're interested in getting a better deal.  If your heart-set on a Tiffany ring, go for it.  Personally, I wouldn't want to spend extra $$ when only reeaally picky people might ever notice the difference.  To each his/her own.


----------



## ashlend

alice said:


> On average, how much does a 1 ct Tiffany solitare engagement ring go for?
> 
> TIA!


 
Too much. The actual worth of an ideal cut 1ct, D color, IF solitaire is about $20K. A diamond with the same specs will cost you far more at Tiffany (as others have pointed out). 

Tiffany has built up a name for diamonds by having exacting standards re: what they will sell and not sell. This was valuable to consumers at one time, but with the advent of places like Blue Nile online and so many independent jewelers now where you can SO easily find a diamond with the same specs, it's foolish in my opinion to overpay for the same thing. All you need is a bit of knowledge and you can save thousands and get just as beautiful a stone.  While a Tiffany diamond may be a better cut than other "ideal" cuts, the average person on the street is probably not going to appreciate the difference. 

ETA: This is my personal opinion only; if the Tiffany name makes you happy, go for it. I personally do not fall on either side of this debate, as my engagement ring is an emerald.


----------



## rosieroseanna

I got engaged in May last year and was given a heart shaped 1.07ct colour F VVS1 platinum ring, it was expensive but it was worth it.  We had looked around and a ring from an expensive local jeweller of the same specification was not much cheaper.  Some of my friends have rings of the same size that were much cheaper from high street jewellers but they just don't have the sparkle or the colour, they are yellow.  I would far rather have a ring that sparkled and was white.


----------



## Vegas Long Legs

clanalois said:


> These parameters include table, crown height, pavilion depth, girdle, culet, and depth, according to Tolkowsky's calculations for maximum brilliance and a recent change in table diameter to 59% (some complicated reading and further details). For my particular solitaire, it has nearly perfect proportions (within 0.10%) as Tolkowsky with the modified 59% table diameter. _It literally directs every beam of light exits the top of the stone and sparkles from every angle, even in the shade_.
> 
> The most ideal diamonds from wholesalers will cost only a bit less than a Tiffany diamond because it is *that difficult* to create a diamond with these proportions. *It is true that you can buy a diamond with the same 4C's as a Tiffany for thousands less. *But mathematically and subjectively speaking,* it will not possess the fire and brilliance of a Tiffany/ideal diamond if it does not have the ideal proportions*, and you can easily see this when comparing. An ideal diamond is expensive no matter where you go, but diamond shoppers are often only concerned with the 4C's and not so much the cut proportions which makes all the difference in the world. Additionally, round brilliants offer the most brilliance and fire because of these proportions -- however, that isn't to say that non-RB cuts are not pretty, but they are, quite objectively, not as sparkly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Good start on technical information, some misinformation, but we aren't teaching a class & its probably more than most diamond buyers know.
> 
> To be considered a GIA ideal cut diamond, its specs need to fall into a certain range or it can't be classified an GIA "ideal" diamond. So an ideal diamond is an ideal diamond whether its from a broker or Tiffany. They are the same thing. All other issues identical, One is not going to have more fire than another. If you want to buy from Tiffany, great! But to say theirs are the best & only they get them is a marketing lie. Many of us started our searches at Tiffany for the basic education & then spent months doing research. Harry Winston & Graff carry an even better line, bigger stones & many fancy rare colors.
> 
> I am contantly amazed that what is one of the most expensive purchases many people make & they do little to no homework on buying diamonds. The 4 c's is just getting started.
> Many people have the connections to get these GIA Ideal diamonds from brokers. We buy all my stones from one, he is in the highest ranking for brokers in his profession & gets the required stones shipped to him, I fly there & can spend as much time with each stone as I want, taking them outside, comparing them to each other etc.
> I've done the ego thing, I'm over 40. Or if I did need the boost, I'd buy from Graff, that's a very exclusive diamond store! But I don't need to feel superior or get any satisfaction about having to buy it at the blue box store. When I've been in tiffany's looking, they've cleaned my ring too.
> I want a stone that when I tire of it, (its 4.1 ct so that's not happening soon) The broker will buy it back or it'll go to Sothebys or Chrisites. Broker's already called DH & offered him double what he paid 8 years ago, said he has a buyer for it. I can't do better quality wise & I don't want a bigger stone, so I'll keep this one. I am thinking about adding 2 side stones of 1.5 to 2 ct on each side though.
Click to expand...


----------



## lemontart

Pictures!


















This ring cost $18,100 not including tax.

_disclaimer_: there is no use arguing something that is objective. One may insult Tiffany all they want, but there is no denying that their quality is far superior to most.[/quote]

OMG...the ring is gorgeous!


----------



## gingerfarm

That is pretty!

you are right...there's no point in arguing.  I keep seeing people bagging all the brands like Tiffany, Cartier, when it comes to diamonds...and the fact is, if the people like what they got, then they don't need to be constantly told that they got ripped off and that it's over priced.  It's not overpriced if the customer is satisfied in the end.  

One more thing, buying from these stores doesn't mean that they have not done their homework in buying diamonds...it's tiring to see that that's the assumption that many people make.


----------



## A-T-G

I did plenty of homework but, in the end, I decided that I wanted to have my ring from Tiffany and Company, and I've never been happier! I was well taken care of, they still take care of me, and my ring, and I'm just happy with it!

Why is the first comment on this question a negative? Couldn't it have been phrased constructively?

Why must we 'hate' on each other? Where's the 'love'? I promise not to knock BlueNile or any other diamond merchant in the UNIVERSE, if ya'll stop raggin' on my T & Co. What can I say? I'm a Tiffany's girl!


----------



## didi78

i think having a tiffany engagement ring is a dream that is shared by many many people...I being one of them!


----------



## *jennifer*

if i were to have my choice in e-rings, i think i just want a simple perfect tiffany round brillliant... it's classic, timeless and i love its iconic history personally.
*clanalois *and *tweetie*, your rings make me


----------



## BalenciagaLove

Sometimes, I think people get too wrapped around the axle over rings. That said, here I go!  I love Tiffany's. While there are perfect reasons why someone else's diamonds are just as good, their presentation is always spectacular. When my hubby proposed, it was a Tiffany-style setting, round-cut and 1.3 carat, E, SVV1. It was the best he could afford, and that said, it meant more to me than anything else.


----------



## karo

miss alice said:


> *i have a 3.1 carat (color F, cut : EX/Ex, ) tiffany solitare engagement ring. *i absolutely looove it, and it gets compliments everywhere i go. however, although i love my diamond VERY VERY MUCH, i have to say that i also know pp can get quality diamonds, really ANYWHERE.
> 
> tiffany does not produce their diamonds...they only select them. whenever random strangers compliment me on my diamond, they say "oo..i love tiffany diamonds." and whenever i hear that, it always reminded me the common misconception pp have regarding tiffanys...
> 
> a gf of mine bought a loose diamond on blue nile.com...its absolutely beautiful, and it has a GIA report.


I would love to see your ring, cause I don't think I've seen such big diamond from tiffany. If it's not a problem, please post some pics.


----------



## miss alice

karo said:


> I would love to see your ring, cause I don't think I've seen such big diamond from tiffany. If it's not a problem, please post some pics.


_
You never seen such a big diamond from Tiffany? really?!?_ im surprised.  
i think mine is big but its not _THAT _big..haha..im from NYC and almost ALL of my girlfriends got their engagement ring from Tiffanys...2 of my gfs have diamonds larger than mine..a 3.5 carat and another has a 4.1...Tiffany has MANY diamonds...3.1 carat is NOT their biggest...


and, since you sounded like u didnt believe me..i posted some pics for you. enjoy! 

the first picture is from my wedding..but its not a closeup so i took 1 more close up pic..


----------



## Cal

Oooo, Miss Alice, your ring is Gorgeous!

I was in Tiffany's in Melbourne, Australia and they had a 5+ diamond there and it was AU$618,000.  It was huuuuge!


----------



## miss alice

Cal said:


> Oooo, Miss Alice, your ring is Gorgeous!
> 
> I was in Tiffany's in Melbourne, Australia and they had a 5+ diamond there and it was AU$618,000.  It was huuuuge!




THANK YOU CAL! 

5+ carat?!?! my goodness!


----------



## Sina

swankymama & cowgirl & vegas & others - how did you guys find the broker? Whare are some good tips to keep in mind when dealing with one? Thanks in advance! =)


----------



## karo

miss alice said:


> _You never seen such a big diamond from Tiffany? really?!?_ im surprised.
> i think mine is big but its not _THAT _big..haha..im from NYC and almost ALL of my girlfriends got their engagement ring from Tiffanys...2 of my gfs have diamonds larger than mine..a 3.5 carat and another has a 4.1...Tiffany has MANY diamonds...3.1 carat is NOT their biggest...
> 
> 
> and, since you sounded like u didnt believe me..i posted some pics for you. enjoy!
> 
> the first picture is from my wedding..but its not a closeup so i took 1 more close up pic..


Thanks sooo much for the photos. Your ring is amazing. I would love to get a diamond like this one day.
It's not like I didn't believe you, but I really haven't seen an over 3 carat big diamond in a tiffany setting. My aunt has a 2,5 carat one and it already seems big for me, but yours in so much bigger. And it's so beautiful.
You know I live in Europe and here you (maybe it's just me?) don't see people wearing that big diamonds everyday, that's why I was curious to see it  
I really love it. And once again thaks for the pictures. And btw you also seem to have a gorgeous wedding band


----------



## juicy couture jen

My aunt has a Tiffany engagement ring and it was around 10K, and my mom was shocked at the price!


----------



## didi78

WOWWWWW miss alice!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SatchelGirlJess

Mine came from Kay's, couldn't be happier.  Great customer service at the store I go to. They have an awesome "trade up" policy for those who are into upgrades. Great prices & sales. Tiffany is FABULOUS obviously, but if someone here hasn't already asnwered this, you are probably going to pay 10-15k for a basic 1 karat there. Ehhh, if you have the $... sure, why not!! They are fabulous!

PS: everyone who posted pictures of YOUR rings, they are beautiful!! 

PS: ALICE, CONGRATS!!!


----------



## Vegas Long Legs

Sina said:


> swankymama & cowgirl & vegas & others - how did you guys find the broker? Whare are some good tips to keep in mind when dealing with one? Thanks in advance! =)



Good question!  You really need to be careful. There is a ranking for diamond brokers. Maybe if you went on a diamond website you could find information regarding this. Mine is now only selling stones 4 ct & over, cause he found smaller buyers were "tire kickers". A good broker will take your qualifications & do a search all over the US (& the world if they need to) & have shipped in to his location which you can then go look at. Becasue these brokers are highly rated, the owners of the diamonds are not afraid to send them to them.  
So you might want to look at a few in your area. Don't be afraid to ask for references. Good luck!


----------



## claudette2

Tiffany also charges higher prices than other stores selling solitaire settings because each setting is hand made for the stone it holds.  The thing that gives Tiffany knock-offs away (or as someone earlier said makes knock offs look like crap), is the prong settings are often too large for the diamond and do not fit properly.  This really detract from the beauty of the stone and dims the elegance of the Solitaire setting.  Anyhow, it is true that there are many designers who will hand make the mounting to fit your stone perfectly, and they will charge less than Tiffany's, but if you want a classic Solitaire setting, I think you can't go wrong with Tiffanys (especially because they retain their resale value).


----------



## CoreyJ

Kellybag said:


> I don't like when people knock Tiffanys. IF YOU HAVE THE MONEY and spending it won't hurt you...their diamonds are gorgeous. BUT, if youhave to sell things, put it on credit, and make your life miserable it is not worth it.
> 
> I have a Tiffanys 2 carat platinum cross and let me tell you...it can sparkle like mad even if it hasn't been cleaned in ages. YOu are paying for the diamond quality.


 


There is no doubt they sparkle. But let me tell you a little info. There is no copyright on how to cut a diamond, yes there are diamonds out there that sparkle more then tiffanys.  Yes, there are designers that produce product at the same quality. 

Its your money, you make yourself happy. Buy the product because you like it.  If your buying to impress people then your throwing money away, because (1) there is no way looking at the jewelry you can tell it came from tiffany's anybody can knock off a style there its not hard (2) what most say behind your back about throw money away is not a compliment. As much as people think it impresses people it doesnt. 

 The Group of Goldsmiths I use also contracts with Tiffany's.  Think about it.

If your going to overpay then have it custom designed.

Just my 2 cents.

CoreyJ


----------



## CoreyJ

claudette2 said:


> I think you can't go wrong with Tiffanys (especially because they retain their resale value).


 


Ive been in the business for 20 years.  How can you say that apples to apples a diamond Tiffany sells for $80k and anybody else can by the same diamond apples to apples , measurement for measurement for $30K , where do you think you will ever get value back? You dont.  Fair market value $15K

People I know this, I deal with this all the time.  Please test my theory, Go buy a Tiffany Diamond for $80K and then try to resell it.  You *can* go wrong.

A fool and his money soon part.  Most people are not rock stars or married to a plastic surgen.


I dont like to see the public tricked.


CoreyJ


----------



## purly

I've always wondered why the Tiffany's diamonds are sooo much more sparkly than ones from other places.


----------



## clanalois

CoreJ said:


> Ive been in the business for 20 years. How can you say that apples to apples a diamond Tiffany sells for $80k and anybody else can by the same diamond apples to apples , measurement for measurement for $30K , where do you think you will ever get value back? You dont. Fair market value $15K
> 
> People I know this, I deal with this all the time. Please test my theory, Go buy a Tiffany Diamond for $80K and then try to resell it. You *can* go wrong.
> 
> A fool and his money soon part. Most people are not rock stars or married to a plastic surgen.
> 
> 
> I dont like to see the public tricked.
> 
> 
> CoreyJ


 
CoreyJ - I abhor your attitude. How dare you come in here and insinuate that Michael is a "fool" for purchasing a Tiffany diamond? This also goes for the rest of those who insult Tiffany diamonds. You don't see Tiffany fans insulting those who decide to go to other jewelers, yet I find that Tiffany hate runs rampant on diamond forums (Pricescope, anyone?). This behavior reeks of immaturity, and even moreso, jealousy.

Overpriced or not, the joy of a Tiffany diamond is not measured in dollar value. I don't like to see the public tricked.


----------



## clanalois

By the way, Michael - buy the biggest, shiniest, most expensive Tiffany diamond you can afford. Because you are as awesome as a rock star and your girlfriend knows it.


----------



## kt1981

Vegas Long Legs said:


> clanalois said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've done the ego thing, I'm over 40. Or if I did need the boost, I'd buy from Graff, that's a very exclusive diamond store! .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry----I know this might be a little off the topic---but does anyone know more about Graff.  I just know they are based/started in England and very high end.  So would they even offer 1-2 carats or is everything 5 and up?
Click to expand...


----------



## clanalois

clanalois said:


> By the way, Michael - buy the biggest, shiniest, most expensive Tiffany diamond you can afford. Because you are as awesome as a rock star and your girlfriend knows it.


 
:shame: I thought this was Michael's thread. Statement still applies!


----------



## winternight

clanalois said:


> CoreyJ - I abhor your attitude. How dare you come in here and insinuate that Michael is a "fool" for purchasing a Tiffany diamond? This also goes for the rest of those who insult Tiffany diamonds. You don't see Tiffany fans insulting those who decide to go to other jewelers, yet I find that Tiffany hate runs rampant on diamond forums (Pricescope, anyone?). This behavior reeks of immaturity, and even moreso, jealousy.
> 
> Overpriced or not, the joy of a Tiffany diamond is not measured in dollar value. I don't like to see the public tricked.


 
I totally agree.

Its a little tiresome hearing about how if you go to Tiffany you overpay.  I love my Tiffany ring and the setting is gorgous - I've seen very little that even comes close and I looked all over the diamond district in NYC.  My diamond is also super sparkley - love it.  Also we did compare prices and Tiffany wasn't that much more than some mall jewelers and well worth it for the quality of product and service.  The design is iconic and often imitated, but for me I'd rather have the original.


----------



## queen

i think that alice started this thread to ask about the price of a tiffany ring.  maybe i am wrong but i don't think anybody thinks that tiffany does not offer a stellar product.  many have offered other options thinking they might be helping jmho.  i know it is sometimes difficult to understand each others thoughts.


----------



## gingerfarm

Isn't it the same as someone starting a thread asking about the price of a LV, and other people saying that, "you have other options, you can buy the exact replica of it for cheap, you should really go that route...LV is not anything special."  I know on this forum, many people would be quite offended by that statement, so why should a designer ring be any different?

I understand people are trying to help...I don't even own a Tiffany ring...but i just know that if people like it, they shouldn't have to be told constantly that they are getting a bad deal and being 'tricked'.  I'm sure most have done their homework before they bought the ring.

  Let's try our best to help people on here, but not demean other people's choices.


----------



## queen

ginger, the way i read the thread alice initially only asked what a tiffany went for.  i think on page two she stated that was what she wanted.  

i agree with you about not demeaning other people's choices.  i often read insensitive remarks made about coach and dooney and think it doesn't need to be said but this is a public forum and there are as many opinions as there are participants. 

but it is all good for me as i like diamonds from all vendors and purses as well.  i hope everybody gets the diamond and purse of their dreams.

my suggestions have been offered to be of help i apologize to anyone who has found them demeaning.


----------



## winternight

gingerfarm said:


> Isn't it the same as someone starting a thread asking about the price of a LV, and other people saying that, "you have other options, you can buy the exact replica of it for cheap, you should really go that route...LV is not anything special." I know on this forum, many people would be quite offended by that statement, so why should a designer ring be any different?
> 
> I understand people are trying to help...I don't even own a Tiffany ring...but i just know that if people like it, they shouldn't have to be told constantly that they are getting a bad deal and being 'tricked'. I'm sure most have done their homework before they bought the ring.
> 
> Let's try our best to help people on here, but not demean other people's choices.


 
Very well put!  ITA.


----------



## gingerfarm

Queen,  when I said demeaning remarks, I was not referring to you, please don't feel that way.  

I was just referring to people who keep putting negative feelings with the name Tiffany and not respecting the choices people make.


----------



## simpleplan

If u can afford it- GO FOR IT..The Tiffany's diamond has higher standards on their cuts and color and clarity... we looked around at atleast H, VS1, 1ct. at other jewelers, but wow, the Tiffany's G, VS1, 1 ct. was definitely ...OMG!!!!!!!!Also, we looked at so many "Tiffany style" settings and the Authentic 6 prong at Tiffany's doesn't stick out; it was much sleeker and proportioned to the ring.  A decent 1 ct. runs from 16-18 K depending on the 4 c's you choose.  Like us, you can do your homework online and read up on it. And then see diamonds at the other storesto compare.  There is a lot of advice out there but the best thing you can do is come to your own conclusions.  Today my bf and I looked at the rings at Tiffany's and we're decided on it!  Their quality is unmatched, but you won't know unless you check it out! If you can't afford a 1 ct., you can always just upgrade slowly or later on, and Tiffany's has a no finance charge payment plan.  GL!!


----------



## simpleplan

Kellybag said:


> Bingo! It is the cut that makes the difference. As much as you do your homework and think you can find this perfect diamond elsewhere it is tough to find that level of cut. You can come close, but it is tough. That is one reason Tiffanys is Tiffanys. I am quite sure they are priced according...if not, they would be exposed for overcharging/gouging.


Yes it is worth the price, defiitely.


----------



## simpleplan

alice said:


> actually my bf already proposed but he found out that I liked the tiffany's soiltare and asked me if I wanted that


CONGRATS!


----------



## simpleplan

clanalois said:


> You know what's funny? I never see Tiffany solitaire owners dissing others who own chain store/wholesaler diamonds. Yet Tiffany fans are constantly ridiculed and berated for "wasting their money on a brand name."
> 
> I am a proud owner of a gorgeous Tiffany diamond, 1.26ct E near flawless round brilliant cut in the platinum setting. Regardless of the 4C's which Tiffany excels at, *they sell diamonds with what are considered the most mathematically perfect/ideal cuts in the industry*. My own GIA statistics on my certificate are far more ideal than the statistics offered on the "ideal" cuts on BlueNile.com, for example.
> 
> These parameters include table, crown height, pavilion depth, girdle, culet, and depth, according to Tolkowsky's calculations for maximum brilliance and a recent change in table diameter to 59% (some complicated reading and further details). For my particular solitaire, it has nearly perfect proportions (within 0.10%) as Tolkowsky with the modified 59% table diameter. _It literally directs every beam of light exits the top of the stone and sparkles from every angle, even in the shade_.
> 
> The most ideal diamonds from wholesalers will cost only a bit less than a Tiffany diamond because it is *that difficult* to create a diamond with these proportions. *It is true that you can buy a diamond with the same 4C's as a Tiffany for thousands less. *But mathematically and subjectively speaking,* it will not possess the fire and brilliance of a Tiffany/ideal diamond if it does not have the ideal proportions*, and you can easily see this when comparing. An ideal diamond is expensive no matter where you go, but diamond shoppers are often only concerned with the 4C's and not so much the cut proportions which makes all the difference in the world. Additionally, round brilliants offer the most brilliance and fire because of these proportions -- however, that isn't to say that non-RB cuts are not pretty, but they are, quite objectively, not as sparkly.
> 
> That being said, I must remind myself that those who insult Tiffany owners do not see the complete picture. Tiffany makes absolutely gorgeous diamonds and I don't need to defend myself or my fiance for choosing something of the highest quality and iconic history.
> 
> Objectivity aside, there is no denying that the jaw-drop responses I get when someone notices my Tiffany ring is worth every single little penny. As is the story of picking out my perfect diamond, unwrapping the iconic turquoise box, and slipping that gorgeous, blow-you-away ring on my finger. And there is always that perk of walking into a Tiffany store, dressed to the nines, and getting my huge ring custom cleaned in front of the jealous ladies who bring in their silver charm bracelets. Hey, I am superficial after all. I won't deny that.
> 
> Pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This ring cost $18,100 not including tax.
> 
> _disclaimer_: there is no use arguing something that is objective. One may insult Tiffany all they want, but there is no denying that their quality is far superior to most.[/quoteOMG...beautiful..JUST LOVELY..smart decision, congrats!


----------



## LVLover

clanalois said:


> CoreyJ - I abhor your attitude. How dare you come in here and insinuate that Michael is a "fool" for purchasing a Tiffany diamond? This also goes for the rest of those who insult Tiffany diamonds. You don't see Tiffany fans insulting those who decide to go to other jewelers, yet I find that Tiffany hate runs rampant on diamond forums (Pricescope, anyone?). This behavior reeks of immaturity, and even moreso, jealousy.
> 
> Overpriced or not, the joy of a Tiffany diamond is not measured in dollar value. I don't like to see the public tricked.



hmmm..this debate is interesting...Clanalois you are reprimanding others, like in the above post, for "insulting" Tiffany rings/diamonds. However, when you validate the cost on the basis that Tiffany diamonds are superior to any other diamonds you are in turn insulting all us "non-tiffany" diamond owners. Rhather then base your justification on the quality of a tiffany diamond base it on the service. When shopping for an e-ring my SO and went to Tiffany's and priced out the ideal diamond for us. I used to work in the insurance industry and from a few experiences of women who had diamonds stolen, I knew that T&Co diamonds were very "expensive." So I flat out asked the SA..Why would I pay $40K for this ring when I know I can buy a diamond ring with these exact specs from our personal jeweler for about 10-15K less? The SA replied about how the quality surpasses... yada yada yada but my SO poliety responded that the other diamond was GIA certified yada yada yada The SA the replied the SERVICE...Tiffiany's will service your ring anywhere in the world and each diamond has a serial number or some type of number that matches up to the owner so when in goes into service it will not get mixed up. Okay, fine. 

In the end we need to consider what goes into the PRICE of a Tiffany diamond not only are you buying a diamond with nice "specs," but you are also paying for the expense of business (rent, salaries, marketing, etc..). Buy a Tiffany diamond is like buying a mercedes, hermes, or louis vuitton. Yes part of what your paying for is "in the name" however you are also getting a VERY nice product. 

All you Tiffany Ring Wearers, to each is own and don't let people dismiss your decision. However, in turn don't negate our "non-tiffany" rings as "sup-par." 

My SO ended up getting me a PERFECT round diamond just a little over 2 cts. set in a platnium setting. I needed a low profile and six prongs becuase I work with my hands, so the setting was custom made. We went back into Tiffany's last weekend to look at wedding bands....and the SA was VERY impressed with the rock!


----------



## diorbabe

how much would you pay for a carter 1895 with a 2ct diamond


----------



## diorbabe

sorry i meant cartier


----------



## Swanky

This is an *old *Tiffany's thread. . . maybe start a new thread for your Cartier question?


----------

